
Developer solution to be used with iPad Pro? - honksillet
I&#x27;m finding the iPad pros pretty intriguing.  Are there any solutions for coders?  Usually I use VSCode.
======
snazz
Since there isn’t anything quite like Termux for iOS (please correct me if you
find something), I would recommend simply using the iPad to connect to a
remote machine, through SSH or otherwise. That way you get the full power of
the Unix shell alongside the convenience of iOS apps.

You could even configure your remote machine so that files you edited with SSH
were also available over WebDAV or (secure)FTP, since many apps support
read/write from those servers.

I’m not sure you’re going to get the experience of Visual Studio Code from the
command line, but if you’re really hooked on it as an editor you could use VNC
and take the speed/responsiveness penalty.

------
sebastian_hacks
Juno (a Jupyter client), Prompt, Textastic, CodeBucket, Working Copy,
Pythonista, Coda and Cloud Console.

But I’d love a VSCode app for iOS to write code and submit to git from one
single app.

------
awaywopassd
Blink Shell and VPS is the only real way to do any programming on iPad.

However, I love the form factor of 10.5" so much that this has become my
preferred of way of doing any "fun" programming. For work and serious
projects, I still fire up MBP.

------
pepsi
I really like Blink Shell, Charles Proxy, and Pythonista. One nice thing about
Pythonista is that you can trigger scripts from Shortcuts (neé Workflow) which
has come in handy for hacky workarounds.

